
Putins 2013 plea for caution in Syria - runarb
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/12/opinion/putin-plea-for-caution-from-russia-on-syria.html?pagewanted=all&_r=2
======
runarb
Knowing now what happened it was quit interesting to see Putins 2013 take on
what an intervention in Syria could give rise to.

Apparently the "Islamic State of Iraq and the Levant" was a force to be
reckoned with already then.

